
How to Read a Book a Week (2016) - 6ak74rfy
https://hbr.org/2016/02/how-to-read-a-book-a-week
======
6ak74rfy
I recently stumbled upon this link and found it to be a huge eye-opener. I am
curious to know how often folks here apply similar techniques while reading
books.

Do you do this only for non-fiction? Or maybe, you do this for fiction or
research papers too?

------
Biba89
Combine this method with Anki and it will make you genious

